# Logged Out Twice



## Former Cruiser (Jun 2, 2013)

Twice today I was writing a post. They were quite long.  By the time I was done and pressed to post the site told me I was't logged in. I logged in again, but it didn't take me back to where I was and I lost the post I had spent all that time typing.


----------



## klpca (Jun 2, 2013)

I've had that happen before on my iPad. I don't understand why. It's pretty annoying.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 2, 2013)

When you log in do you check the box that says "remember me?"  It avoids the automatic timing out of your session.

It has also been suggested to write your post in word or something like that and then transfer it to TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 3, 2013)

by default i believe if the cookie is not written properly to your computer when logging in...it will log you back out in 15 minutes.

im not sure how cookies work on ipads TBH...but if its happening on your home pc...you can either try to clear/delete the cookie for the tugbbs..or ensure your antivirus/defense software isnt blocking the cookie being written to your computer when you log in and check the "keep logged in" box.


----------



## geekette (Jun 3, 2013)

This happens to me all the time because I am long-winded.  Just get in the habit of making a copy of your full post before submitting.

Usually my post does survive re-logging-in.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Jun 3, 2013)

Rarely happens at home, but I'm at Crystal Shores using a Tablet. I sure will try the "Remember Me" suggestion. Thanks.


----------

